# F&M Expression Spot Fashion Formula "White" pressing hotter than other colors.



## Leonard (Apr 30, 2006)

Hello,

I'm using F&M Expressions spot fashion formula "white". I'm pressing at 405° f, .25 seconds to get 100% of the design to stick on the t-shirt. At 390°f, .20, seconds, 99% of the "white" design sticks with just one small erea of the design I get lift up.
My question is... Is it normal for the Spot Fashion "White" to press at a hotter temp and longer press time than their other spot fashion colors?
Their spot fashion "Black" presses fine at 390°f, .10 seconds.
I'm using a 15 X 15 IllumaPress from Sunie, it has a temperature variation of up to 40° F from the center to the edge. I do pre press. 
I also use an IR gun to read the center of the platen temp. 
Thanks.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You are way too hot and pressing for too long. Their recommendation for Fashion formula is 7 seconds @ 350f. 

Read this: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t176601.html

Then back up and start at the recommendations.


----------



## Leonard (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi, I did 3 wash and dry tests with black ink & 3 tests with white ink. Both colors came out perfect at those heat settings with no cracking or peeling. Also my press is 40° off. Thanks.


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow 40* of variation is a lot. But if you are getting good results, then good for you. 

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

According to your original post, the white is "lifting". Even if your temp is off by 40f, you are still 15f high and pressing over 3X longer than recommended. Being 15 degrees over may or may not be a problem. If you read the link I posted more heat is not a cure-all, sometimes you need to turn it down instead. If you have to press that long to make them stick then either the transfers are over-cured or you should exchange the press for another if not too late. It may be your press has cold spots, you can try pressing the recommended time, then turning the shirt 90 degrees sideways and pressing again.


----------



## Dad (Nov 18, 2006)

I use F&M and press everything at 375 @ 7 seconds. Perfect print every time. I also let it cool for aprrox 5 seconds before I peel it. works great. I also prepress for around 4 seconds.

I believe your problem may be the press. 405 @ 20 seconds has to be damaging the print I would think.


----------

